# Which frequency range? Checking my work.



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm purchasing a Sennheiser 300 G3. There are four frequency ranges available:
a- 516-558 mhz
b- 566-608 mhz
c- 626-668 mhz
d- 734-776 mhz... a frequency range now in no man's land right?

Here is the frequency availability chart: 



SO, with 698 mhz and above going away, it looks like model C is going to be the best frequency range for me to be buying right?


----------



## avkid (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, 626-688 is looking good at this point.

This might help too.
TV Fool



If you have too much time on your hands.
www.fcc.gov/oet/spectrum/table/fcctable.pdf


----------



## mbenonis (Nov 20, 2009)

avkid said:


> If you have too much time on your hands.
> www.fcc.gov/oet/spectrum/table/fcctable.pdf



WHile cool, that really won't help you with any practical frequency coordination work.


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 20, 2009)

I concur. The C band set looks like your best option.

~Dave


----------



## fredthe (Nov 20, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> d- 734-776 mhz... a frequency range now in no man's land right?


A frequency range which you are prohibited from using. They probably can't even sell this band in the US.

having said that, C does look good.

-Fred


----------



## Soundrew (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm surprised that Sennhieser still lists the 700MHz band on their material. That's one of the things I like about Audio Technica- they quit selling 700MHz gear years ago (in anticipation of the coming doom).


----------



## museav (Nov 21, 2009)

Soundrew said:


> I'm surprised that Sennhieser still lists the 700MHz band on their material. That's one of the things I like about Audio Technica- they quit selling 700MHz gear years ago (in anticipation of the coming doom).


That did seem odd, so I looked on Sennheiser's site and they currently show different bands for the 300 G3 with A from 516-558MHz, G from 566-608MHz and B from 626-668MHz (versus A from 516-558 MHz, B from 566-608 MHz, C from 626-668 MHz and D from 734-776 MHz as noted here). A look at a few online retailers supports those new band references. So perhaps what you had was old information but based on the apparent current information, it looks like Sennheiser is not selling 700MHz systems in the US and the B band (which apparently was the C band) is your best bet.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh BLAH to Audiotechnica....
Shure did the same thing with all their soon to be illegal stuff...


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 29, 2009)

Once you get the gear, be sure to use the Sennheiser intermodulation software: Sennheiser Worldwide: Microphones, Headphones and Wireless Systems


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 30, 2009)

SIFM 1.3.4 does not to my knowledge include settings for G3...


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 30, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> SIFM 1.3.4 does not to my knowledge include settings for G3...



It does - I used it to install our nine 100G3 back in August. I told it to give me 16 frequencies (to allow room for expansion) and it spit them right out. (Interference is not a problem in our building, so I did not have to worry about the outside world, just intermodulation.)


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm willing to believe you , but this is what my copy shows...


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Dec 6, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> I'm willing to believe you , but this is what my copy shows...



Hmmm - you are correct. As I spoke with Senny before I did it, my guess is that as we have A Range units (516-558) that they had me select either EWG2 (518-554 with 0.025 steps) or 300IEMG2 (518-554 with 0.025 steps).

I don't know why Senny are so slow to update things. When we bought our G3s, neither the G3s nor the correct splitters were on the website yet. And neither Senny nor the dealer told me that the power supplies for the splitters have to be ordered separately.

(They are shown at the top of the rack, with room left for 7 more channels with splitters.)


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 8, 2009)

TimmyP1955 said:


> I don't know why Senny are so slow to update things. When we bought our G3s, neither the G3s nor the correct splitters were on the website yet. And neither Senny nor the dealer told me that the power supplies for the splitters have to be ordered separately.



I suspect they are eventually going to transition the functionality into WSM. The problem is that it's incapable of operating offline and so for say the EW100s that are not ethernet enabled, you have issues.


----------



## mixmaster (Dec 14, 2009)

TimmyP1955 said:


> Hmmm - you are correct. As I spoke with Senny before I did it, my guess is that as we have A Range units (516-558) that they had me select either EWG2 (518-554 with 0.025 steps) or 300IEMG2 (518-554 with 0.025 steps).
> 
> I don't know why Senny are so slow to update things. When we bought our G3s, neither the G3s nor the correct splitters were on the website yet. And neither Senny nor the dealer told me that the power supplies for the splitters have to be ordered separately.



The antenna wires have to be ordered separately for the EW 500 G3 receivers too. The system comes with a rack kit, but not the wires to remote the antennas to the rack kit?!?! Darn fine print And when you do order it, it's awful pricey for a couple chunks of coax and 4 BNC connectors.


----------



## jkowtko (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you guys found the SIFM advice to be accurate? And, has anyone based their judgements on using a 50db attenuation vs 40 (for indoor theater)?

Like many metro areas, there is activity in the bulk of every band, so if you pick one band over the other because of slightly better signal levels, I wonder if that is overshadowed by other RF issues and misc signals floating around that aren't on the FCC tables ...

Fyi, I'm in zip code 94404, so if I buy 16 units of G3 I'm looking at half in Band A, and trying to make the decision of B or G for the other half. To me, B looks better at 40db att, but G looks better at 50db. Any suggestions? (I'd rather not split into thirds).

Thanks. John


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Mar 8, 2010)

We are in IN 46140 - you can look at the freq-finder and see what our "bad" frequencies should be. Since we can't pick up squat inside the building, I ran SIFM with no frequencies blacklisted, just to see what troubles we would have. SIFM spit out the following A-Range frequencies, of which we have used the first 9, plus 4 other frequencies that I don't know (we borrowed 4 units from the school 5 miles up the road, they were already set, and everything played nice, so I did not mess with them). We've not had any troubles at all (save for the static caused by an actress removing fake furs during a few scenes).

01 - 518.300
02 - 519.100
03 - 519.800
04 - 523.400
05 - 524.800
06 - 525.300
07 - 527.100
08 - 528.100
09 - 529.700
10 - 533.900
11 - 535.600
12 - 542.000
13 - 545.100
14 - 546.000
15 - 547.200
16 - 549.900


----------

